# M52 intake manifold swap



## raditz (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello All!!!!

Is posible to adapt an euro M3 intake manifold with multi throttle bodies to an M52 engine (323/328)?

I have heard that the USA M3 has the same intake that the M52 (323/328), so, have done someone anything like this? Other solution is to install the intake manifold from a M50 325, that will be easier, any info?

Any help will be wellcome

Thanx


----------

